# New painter



## prgemini (Feb 5, 2011)

Just need some feedback on my paintings. Haven't painted in over 20 years and don't know if I have the skills to make it.


----------



## hcougar (Feb 6, 2011)

This forum seems kind of dead, but your art looks really good. I've been painting for a couple months but aren't as good as you.

Keep up the good work. The one with the person looks amazing.


----------



## prgemini (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

They're both very small, but from what I can see I think they're great. I started back up with my drawing after about a 25 year hiatus and am enjoying it immensely. I think that's what is most important. 

hcougar, sorry you feel the forum is dead. It is fairly new and takes time to build up. I hope you'll continue to post.


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

It not dead it's just been born

I really like the first one. Very good. The second one has bright colours which is something I personally love. They're cool. I feel intimidated commenting on these really good people when I draw dinky little rubbishy things.


----------



## hcougar (Feb 6, 2011)

O ok didn't realize it....


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

They are small but they look well executed! I like the beach scene a lot. I am not a painter but I certainly think you should keep it up..they look very, very nice!


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

The images you uploaded are small, but after 20 long years of hiatus I think you still have the knack for painting. I like the first image a lot. The colors are well blended. Keep on painting!


----------



## prgemini (Feb 5, 2011)

*Dream*

New painting. Please give feedback. Thx.


----------



## JohnDavid (Sep 5, 2012)

**

What do you think of this guy? saatchionline.com/CiprianDanciu


----------

